# Calibrating inputs?



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

Was going thru the video processing menu of my Oppo BDP-103 and started to think if I should really use this? Would calibrating the Oppo conflict or add to the calibration that was done on the TV? How does one calibrate different inputs? Right now I have everything going to my Denon 4311, via HDMI, and only one HDMI out to TV. Only one difference that I have is that I have on the Oppo, HDMI 1 goes to TV, due to the Marvel Video Processor, and HDMI 2 goes to AVR, due to this input can output DSD direct. I have noticed a slight improvement in Video quality when using the players video processor.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

when I had my ISF calibration it was for 1 input on the TV. My OPPO does the video I use the HDMI passthrough of the AVR and it does the sound decoding


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

You use the user controls in something like an oppo when there is a difference in the output of the cable box versus everything else ...

Potential situation is that with the oppo at default ... and the calibration based on the oppo, the resulting images from the cable/satellite are either too bright or too dark. Since you cannot adjust those devices, you optimize the TV to those boxes and use the oppo controls to create an offset. Then everything you watch is at the proper levels.

regards


----------

